# "Terra Nova" Set for Two-Hour Finale on Monday, December 19



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...our-finale-on-monday-december-19-103523/9479/


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

frederic1943 said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...our-finale-on-monday-december-19-103523/9479/


13 Episode Seasons..... in my opinion is what has killed many good shows.
People lose interest waiting 9 months for additional episodes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 13 Episode Seasons..... in my opinion is what has killed many good shows.
> People lose interest waiting 9 months for additional episodes.


Agreed


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 13 Episode Seasons..... in my opinion is what has killed many good shows.
> People lose interest waiting 9 months for additional episodes.


Makes you wonder why they even bother launching a new series with such a short run.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 13 Episode Seasons..... in my opinion is what has killed many good shows.
> People lose interest waiting 9 months for additional episodes.


Which shows do you feel have been "killed" by 13-episode seasons? I can't think of any examples, but there are some good counterexamples, along the lines of "Mad Men."

I know I'd rather have 13 episodes' worth of good stories than 22 episodes' worth of padding and filler. Short seasons -- sometimes even shorter than 13 episodes -- is the British model, and it seems to work fine for them. No reason it shouldn't work here.

With people able to discuss shows online, a good show doesn't really go "out of mind," and with the DVR's ability to "set it and forget it," people won't miss an episode of a show whenever it returns. (Although from a DirecTV perspective, it would help a bit if the DVR could save more than 50 series links, hint hint.)


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Makes you wonder why they even bother launching a new series with such a short run.


It all comes down to $. If Terra Nova was a smashing ratings success I think we would probably see a longer series next year. I wonder if they will even renew it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

trainman said:


> Which shows do you feel have been "killed" by 13-episode seasons? I can't think of any examples, but there are some good counterexamples, along the lines of "Mad Men."
> 
> I know I'd rather have 13 episodes' worth of good stories than 22 episodes' worth of padding and filler. Short seasons -- sometimes even shorter than 13 episodes -- is the British model, and it seems to work fine for them. No reason it shouldn't work here.
> 
> With people able to discuss shows online, a good show doesn't really go "out of mind," and with the DVR's ability to "set it and forget it," people won't miss an episode of a show whenever it returns. (Although from a DirecTV perspective, it would help a bit if the DVR could save more than 50 series links, hint hint.)


For me...

I stop watching BSG, when it did the half season stuff.

Stargate Universe, went to the half season stuff... canceled in the middle, and the last "quarter" was actually very good.

V took a LONG hiatus in the middle, which killed it

I love Warehouse 13, but absolute ticketed that it is over now till next August.

With Terra Nova, and such a large production like it...
I think not getting the full 24-26 episode 1st season... Leaves a tremendous amount of time for it to be discussed "internally" on how expensive it was, over analysis on what advertising revenue it generated, and set's it up to be axed even though it gets good ratings right now.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Doesn't the BBC run six to eight episode runs? I find this interesting as there is more variety and time for the writers to maintain a fresh perspective rather than run a plot into the ground. This is why I really like BBCA in spite of it's being SD

Don't get me wrong, the fantasy a good show can implant in one's mind is like a drug withdrawal when it's pulled away.

It's all become about market demographics, and right now results.

Don "Terra Nova: Life on Mars the prequel?:lol:" Bolton


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Dexter usually runs about 12 or 13 episodes, Breaking Bad ran 14 episodes, and when The Shield and Rescue Me ran about the same number of episode per season. It is the norm for non big 4 network shows. So seeing FOX do this does not surprise me.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For me...
> 
> I stop watching BSG, when it did the half season stuff.
> 
> ...


Add The Walkign Dead. Great show, but it ran 6 episodes before it took a break. I'm just glad its' comming back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

klang said:


> It all comes down to $. If Terra Nova was a smashing ratings success I think we would probably see a longer series next year. I wonder if they will even renew it.


The reality for Fox is that both hours of the "Terra Nova" premier in the final ratings for that night was #3 in in both the demo and total viewers. The following week in the 9:00 slot "House" premiered #2 in the demo and gained 8% more total viewers over the "Terra Nova" premier, while at 8:00 "Terra Nova" remained static.

This week, of course, Fox programmers destroyed "Terra Nova" ratings.

Now if they could morph Jason O'Mara's character into the lead detective in a police procedural weekly plot, the show might have a chance with American audiences.:sure:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I rather like the shorter seasons. It allows for more shows to enjoy. Hopefully :lol: I would like to see Fox do a complete change out of their programming staff however.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

trainman said:


> Which shows do you feel have been "killed" by 13-episode seasons? I can't think of any examples, but there are some good counterexamples, along the lines of "Mad Men."
> 
> *LOST
> *


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 13 Episode Seasons..... in my opinion is what has killed many good shows.
> People lose interest waiting 9 months for additional episodes.


Couldn't agree more Earl. I don't think it was even that many for Falling Skies. I guess these short seasons leaves room for the near zero budget "reality" shows (bachelor, bachelorette, etc) cash cows.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> trainman said:
> 
> 
> > Which shows do you feel have been "killed" by 13-episode seasons? I can't think of any examples, but there are some good counterexamples, along the lines of "Mad Men."
> ...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A hiatus after 13 episodes is a bit of a risk. However, with some clever writing and a good cliffhanger at the end of episode 13 it might work.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

olguy said:


> STEVEN-H said:
> 
> 
> > Season 1 - 24
> ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The issue of 13 episodes followed by a 9 month wait was the worry that the cable channels faced when offering a Summer Season lineup. To a certain extent USA and TNT mitigated the effect by offering 4-6 episodes in the late Fall - early Winter period, but there was a risk that it would be hard to get live+same day viewers away from the broadcast networks.

I don't have a problem with a wait if we really enjoy a show. The issue for me about this show is my enjoyment hasn't reached the "really enjoy" level quite yet....


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I don't have a problem with a wait if we really enjoy a show. The issue for me about this show is my enjoyment hasn't reached the "really enjoy" level quite yet....


That's the way I am about this one. I'm at the point where I enjoy it but if they cancel it it's still a "so what?"


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"bluemoon737" said:


> Couldn't agree more Earl. I don't think it was even that many for Falling Skies. I guess these short seasons leaves room for the near zero budget "reality" shows (bachelor, bachelorette, etc) cash cows.


Don't forget that both The Walking Dead and Falling Skies were both initially created as mini-series. Their high ratings and popularity is what convinced the networks to look at adding additional episodes/seasons.

- Merg


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

phrelin said:


> Now if they could morph Jason O'Mara's character into the lead detective in a police procedural weekly plot, the show might have a chance with American audiences.:sure:


Doesn't Life on Mars kinda count? American audiences sure didn't go for that one, though I really enjoyed it. I was more surprised that they let them "finish" the series than I was that they cancelled it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Terra Nova" chances for at least a second season and maybe more have improved somewhat. According to Variety:


> Fox and TV conglom Mediaset Espana have sealed a multi-year volume deal that will allow Mediaset's Spanish channel bouquet to air Fox-distributed feature films and new TV skeins.
> 
> Pact includes TV series "Terra Nova," produced by Steven Spielberg, FX drama "American Horror [Story]," "Bones" spinoff "The Finder" and midseason skein "Touch," with Kiefer Sutherland.


Spreading the cost helps make a show more affordable when Fox discusses future seasons with the shows production companies. The producers already have distribution deals in Sweden and Great Britain. In fact, in offering news coverage on its quarterly report yesterday British Sky Broadcasting (BSkyB) included:


> "We continue to deliver strong financial results and good growth in customers and products," said Jeremy Darroch, BSkyB chief executive....
> 
> BSkyB said it was pleased with a particularly strong quarter for programming, with a big focus on its entertainment offering.
> 
> "In particular, customers can look forward to more outstanding TV as we step-change our investment in new British comedy and drama, begin coverage of Formula 1 and continue to offer the best US shows like Glee, Terra Nova and Boardwalk Empire," Mr Darroch said.


Fox, which seems to want to be in the TV scripted series business but just can't seem to not screw around with the schedule, has a serious problem resulting from its ratings weaknesses. As The Hollywood Reporter noted when it reported Sweden's TV4 buy two weeks ago that "many international broadcasters are taking a wait-and-see approach on the show."

The problem for Spielberg's Amblin Television, which has put the most money into the project. is that Fox's programming schedule is erratic. It's tough to sell international distribution when Fox doesn't think the program deserves consistent weekly airings so there are no reviews or ratings to point to. If I were a producer I'd be reluctant to turn my show over to Fox without a huge penalty clause for failure to air on an agreed-upon schedule.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The issue of 13 episodes followed by a 9 month wait was the worry that the cable channels faced when offering a Summer Season lineup. To a certain extent USA and TNT mitigated the effect by offering 4-6 episodes in the late Fall - early Winter period, but there was a risk that it would be hard to get live+same day viewers away from the broadcast networks.
> 
> I don't have a problem with a wait if we really enjoy a show. The issue for me about this show is my enjoyment hasn't reached the "really enjoy" level quite yet....


Since I don't watch re-runs I'm happy that there are new shows in the summer to watch. I would like to have more episodes of shows like the Closer, Psych and some others however I take it as it is rather than fretting over things I have no control over. I know I don't matter to them as I am probably to old and frugal and don't bite on things just because they are advertised.



Earl Bonovich said:


> For me...
> 
> I stop watching BSG, when it did the half season stuff.
> 
> ...


BTW there is a Winter special of Warehouse 13 as far as I remember it in the pipeline. Same as last years Christmas special.

The way I look at network series is they all have breaks throughout the year.

I say that since I don't have any interest in re-runs and they run a few new then some of the old stuff then sweeps month and new episodes then re-runs again.

If I didn't have the ability to have stored timers that only record new episodes I'd probably miss a lot of things. As it is I have to go through the timers and delete shows that were not renewed.

With Terra Nova, whatever that is, if the ratings were really good they would in all probability extend the season. I've never watched it IOWs as it the guide info didn't look interesting to me.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Is it just me, or is the overuse of the word "skein" just *annoying*? A skein is a bunch of YARN. How many syllables are you saving from the word "series" or, perhaps, "show"?

I'm imagining the meeting at the editorial office going something like this:

Boss: "We need something that makes us sound more like an insider, so people will think they're getting inside info when what we're really doing is regurgitating press releases"

...and someone remembered their grandmother talking about "spinning a yarn" and, hence, "skein" was reborn.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

djlong said:


> Is it just me, or is the overuse of the word "skein" just *annoying*? A skein is a bunch of YARN. How many syllables are you saving from the word "series" or, perhaps, "show"?


There was another example of Variety-speak in the article phrelin linked to: "Mediaset Espana's channels led the Spanish TV market in September with a combined 26% *aud* share." That's what they regularly use instead of "audience."

I have a college acquaintance who wrote for Variety, and I asked him a couple times if they were trained to write that way, or if they would write in standard English and the Variety computer system would automatically translate. Never really got a good answer from him, so I'll assume it was the latter.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Heh. Right, dj! On all counts.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> Is it just me, or is the overuse of the word "skein" just *annoying*? A skein is a bunch of YARN. How many syllables are you saving from the word "series" or, perhaps, "show"?
> 
> I'm imagining the meeting at the editorial office going something like this:
> 
> ...


What can I say, it's _Variety_. What I really smiled at was "Mediaset's Spanish channel _*bouquet*_" which is a truly silly way to say "Mediaset's Spanish channel_*s*_."


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It;s just that I remember telling my daughter, when she was a toddler, "If you make up words - nobody will listen to you because you'll sound foolish"


----------

